# August Stock Tipping Competition Entry Thread!



## Joe Blow (27 July 2008)

Time to start thinking about your entry for the August stock tipping competition! 

The competition leader so far this month is MR. with his pick *GRR* having achieved a 17.65% gain so far! Family_Guy is currently in second place with *CQU*, sitting close behind MR. with a return of 15.75%. Rounding out the top three this month is kgee with *BMO* which has returned a solid 15.38%.

The August stock tipping competition is once again kindly sponsored by IG Markets, so be sure to pay them a visit. IG Markets was the first company licensed by ASIC to provide CFDs, and has continued to lead the way in terms of service, range of markets and innovative products. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. Guaranteed market prices on all shares, low commissions, and superior service, look to IG Markets for the winning solution.*

*A quick recap of the rules for those not familiar with them:

1. You MUST have at least a minimum of 10 posts AND an average of at least 0.30 posts per day to enter. You can see your posts per day average by clicking on your user name and viewing your public profile... your average is displayed right next to your 'total posts'.

2. Each entrant may choose one ASX listed stock. Options, warrants and deferred settlement shares are not permitted. Stocks with a price of less than $0.01 are ineligible for the competition.

3. The winner is the entrant whose selected stock performs the best in percentage terms between August 1 and August 31.

4. The maximum number of entrants in the competition is 100.*

The winner will receive a year's subscription to their choice of either AFR Smart Investor, Money or Your Trading Edge magazine... *OR* a $75 gift voucher to be spent at the ASF Investment Shop (or $50 cash if you prefer). The second placegetter will receive the runner up prize of $25 cash.

You have until midnight on Thursday July 31 to enter.

*Those who qualify, please post your entries in this thread.* Remember, once you have selected your stock, you CANNOT change it for any reason. Also, you must be qualified *when you enter*. Every month we have some members who do not qualify for the competition but enter anyway. If someone who has selected a stock hasn't yet qualified for the competition, their stock is officially up for grabs! Just mention it when you post your entry.

Best of luck to all entrants!  


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## nioka (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

BUL again please Joe. It hasn't done so good so far maybe it is trying to be a bull in a bear market but one of these days it will explode.


----------



## springhill (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

GLX thanks


----------



## ans25 (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CAG please


----------



## drillinto (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

LRF


----------



## explod (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

GDR thanks Joe


----------



## white_goodman (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

EGO please


----------



## sam76 (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

NSL please.

Should have news on 25 million capital raising soon.


----------



## Boggo (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

IRC - Intermin Resources for me Thanks


----------



## juw177 (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

STB thanks


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

KML please Joe

gg


----------



## AnDy62 (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

IAU thanks Joe.
Andy.


----------



## pan (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

G'day

TNC please

thanks


----------



## agro (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

FMG

thank u


----------



## Muschu (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

IOH please


----------



## AlexanderPop (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

WEC please. thanks


----------



## grace (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

UMC  again Joe thanks.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

........... another roughie from the peanut gallery ....BDM thanks joe


----------



## JTLP (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

throw me down some LNC...come chinchillaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Trader Paul (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*



Hi Joe,

CIG ..... thanks.

Looking forward to 4 positive time cycles slotting into place, 
during August 2008 ... 

..... hopefully, these CIG cycles will be enough to lift it off its
lows, currently marked on the chart, as a rounding bottom.

Many thanks.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## Dezza (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

KEY please!


----------



## YELNATS (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

AGO, overdue for improvement.


----------



## steven1234 (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CQT thanks


----------



## So_Cynical (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

*MRE* - Minara Resources Limited.

Way over sold....Nickel is still a good business.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (27 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

RRS,thanks Joe , hoping for a Range Resources up swing!


----------



## drasicjazz (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

and again.... 
*FER*
please


----------



## Aargh! (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

EXM thanks Joe


----------



## doogie_goes_off (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

MCR thanks Joe.


----------



## TheAbyss (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

AAr again


----------



## brty (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

ABY thanks

brty


----------



## Agentm (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

adi..  

cheers


----------



## son of baglimit (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

what - no one taking banks ?


gimme NMS then pls.


----------



## blehgg (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CDS again....


----------



## Bushman (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

TLM please...


----------



## rico01 (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CNP please Joe


----------



## noirua (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

UXA please Joe, thanks


----------



## Euler (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

SDL thanks Joe


----------



## chops_a_must (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

UNI.


----------



## jonojpsg (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

I'm tempted to take AED again...but since BMY is free I think I'll pick that up instead


----------



## Aurum (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

WEC please.

Aurum.
Edit, just noticed WEC has already been taken. Can I change my selection to MAE.


----------



## Family_Guy (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

On todays working over, i'll have CFE pls, just for fun


----------



## Go Nuke (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Ahh so many to choose from, but I think i will go with the old faithful...BMN plz Joe.

Bring on the final resource for AA!


----------



## juddy (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

ERH thanks


----------



## 2BAD4U (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

MHL again.

Thanks


----------



## LeeTV (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

PGA thanks


----------



## Lucky_Country (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

POS
If at first you dont suceed try try again !


----------



## chrissyoscar (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll try SLA this time.


----------



## Birdster (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

*BGD*

Thanks


----------



## jtb (28 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll point the bone at RPC again thanks Joe


----------



## lioness (29 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Hello there Joe,

Put me down for ADY please. I love the torture!!


----------



## bvbfan (29 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

GIP for me


----------



## Gundini (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

MRK for me thanks Joe...


----------



## Sean K (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

BFE, if not taken.

Or, DMM.


----------



## MR. (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

GRR ...   "Might need a re-start"  Not as bad as January though!


----------



## kgee (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CIL (hedging my bets)


----------



## bigdog (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

HNR Hannah Rewards


----------



## Snakey (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

TMR thanks Joe
When we gonna have a beer?


----------



## kenny (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

DMM if Kennas doesn't take it.

IMP gets the Kiss of Death otherwise thank you.

Cheers,

Kenny


----------



## ALFguy (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

MNM please Joe.

(not to be confused with Eminem)


----------



## kolonel (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

COE for me thanks.


----------



## Real1ty (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

ORE please


----------



## alf_ber (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

CNX is my favorite !


----------



## ROE (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

BAU Please


----------



## ravishanka (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

My picks for this year is FMS and OZL


----------



## noco (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

MOL for me thaks Joe


----------



## CAB SAV (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

NGE, thanks

Can we have a tipping competition for shorters, picking biggest loser of the month?


----------



## bean (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

MMN  THANKS


----------



## mickqld (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

RMG again please Joe.


----------



## Miner (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

RMT again Joe

Thanks


----------



## SophieSweet (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

BVA- hopefully takeover happens!! And I will be rich- yeah right!


----------



## Gabie (30 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

ANP @6.8 cnets


----------



## Nicks (31 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

AVO please, if not available then CNM.


----------



## Synergy (31 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

FRE please


----------



## pirate04 (31 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

AZC thanks


----------



## Knobby22 (31 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

MOC. please.

Pretty confident about this one.


----------



## Shrewd Crude (31 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

I'll snap up CUE...
two things this month...
drilling results from Cobra... downside protected, with Maari development drilling about to start...
trading at 21cents... 25cents months end... or 30cents with Cobra...
later..

.^sc


----------



## rub92me (31 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

TAP please.


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

fmg and cnp gone - so I'll go with a wildcard ..   ERA  pls Joe


----------



## kagemusha (31 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

ADY


----------



## ROE (31 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*



Knobby22 said:


> MOC. please.
> 
> Pretty confident about this one.





Really ? I have lot of MOC at 92 cents all 20,000 shares but I don't think it go any where pass 1.05 in the near future


----------



## M34N (31 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

RAU again please!


----------



## Mofra (31 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

NEO please


----------



## AussiePaul72 (31 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

Lets give AXE a shot this month - drilling results due very soon! Thanks Joe


----------



## peter2 (31 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

FAS

Thanks Joe.


----------



## Whiskers (31 July 2008)

*Re: August Stock Competition Entry Thread!*

*KAL* thanks Joe.


----------

